# New 2/75 Memorial



## 275ANGER! (Nov 3, 2011)

You can purchase a stone here: http://www.pointeduhocfoundation.com/buy-a-stone.html


----------



## lancero (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks good, glad you guys are gonna have a nice memorial up there. Is there a projected finish date?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Nov 5, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Looks good, glad you guys are gonna have a nice memorial up there. Is there a projected finish date?



I heard the tentative date is around the summer of 2012.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2011)

so not too far off, good for them.


----------

